# JA's - The Princes Own - Start Date 15 June



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2013)

Yes your eyes do not betray you the infamous and erratic JA is still around..older wiser, sneaker and dare I even say more convoluted. The horrible typing still remains alas. 

After several years on again and off again attendance and if course you would know it just when I am in the mode to do well EN world has issues and I lose the passion once again and now that life is semi normal for me I am going to start dming again with only this one game. More may be added in time but for the next year i want to focus on this concept.

The Title is "The Princes Own" and think of it as a combination of "The Tudors meets the Borgia's in a fantasy realm heavily influenced by Katherine Kurtz and numerous other authors. This will not be a g rated game by any sort of the imagination expect adult themes, gritty situations and sometime down right unfair ethical and moral choices and be prepared to act / deal with them

Intial the characters will have a lot of city adventures / assignments and as they grow so will their tasks.  This will have a high dose of politics (its me so you should be used to it by now) as well as the overarching theme of good vs evil. 

Characters will start out as younger sons of very minor nobility or senior army officers, court officials who have been selected by the prince as his personal agents albeit junior ones at this point.

Build your character as if they were 7th level but you will start out during the initial meeting as a first level charcter..hope this made sense...you should post your 7th level character.

29 point buy.. 2 Traits if you wish, Max Hit Points for all levels.magic items and equipment to come after the closing of the meeting and your induction into service. You should have in your character description favorite items and some personal history to help build out the characters.

This will be a pathfinder game...core races only at this point and very very strongly encouraged to be human or at least half human and male. But play what you will its your character just don't get snippy if your sometimes picked on 

This will be a game of politics to a certain extent later on..but at first you will be doing various tasks jobs for the prince...

Ideally I am going with 7 to 8  players for this game as I will not start another for some time and want to focus on quality not quanity until i get my legs back so to speak. Kick off is to be in or around the 15 or June. Preference will be giving slightly to old players in the campaigns that did not make thanks to computer issues . enworld and other things .

Hope to hear from you guys,

This will be the opening post:
Four Months ago, King Rolin Vasa V announced that for the first time in over twenty years the Royal family of Car-Ni-Micar, would be accepting retainers into their household to help augment existing staff and replace the aging and vacancies due to death, imprisonment, or job abandonment. The air is filled with excitment and speculation abounds as to why this was happening. However as the population of the city stood at just over 2.5 millions souls and the kingdom itself controlled a good portion of the central plains of Rakanna people were eager to serve and become imbedded withing the Vasa Household that to date has lasted 2500 years and has a rich history of magic,might and sordid whispers.

The Vasa's stated they would be taking in a total of 150 new retainers and would divide them among the various members direct household. 5 were to server the King directly, and 10 to each of his five grandsons and great grandsons. The remainng would be divided among the household itself according to talent.

In heated family councils, you overheard your parents, and extended family discussing who they should put forward for this golden opportunity and how much they could afford to equip the candidates, pay the necessary application fee and bribes and insert someone into the royal household.

Three months after the annoucment, you and your family waited in angst and nervoness for the royal messenger to come and deliver the Kings selection.

At the stroke of noon, a royal messenger does arrive and a family council is held to open an read the missive.

"It is our royal will that you present yourself at the Royal Palace in 30 days to take up your warrant as a member of our Household"

Rolin Vasa
King of Car-Ni-Micar
Lord of the Northern Lake
Grand Duke of Silvefall

The inital elation of the family council soon turns to dismay and weeping as the requirements are read as to what is needed to be a member of the Royal House. A visit to the family vaults and after several trips to the moneylenders, the family comes up with the necessary coin and you are set on your way.

By tradition, candidates for the royal house assembly on the night before interviewing and induction in the great park.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'll gladly play. Will get to work on a character concept.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2013)

Most likely going with a Human Ranger, son of a gamekeeper to the royal or at least a noble household. Human
Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds great if you want to use your original one its cool


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmmm, I did put a lot of work into Henry and he was unique. I'll review and consider that.


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2013)

Good to see you back, JA.

I'm interested, going with a (male) witch.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 6, 2013)

Great Kinem

I should be able to have a lot of fun with that 

One correction though Scotlet pointed out a error so the point buy will be 29 instead of 36


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi JA, I too have returned after an ENWorld sabbatical. I have been itching for a game and behold along comes your very interesting set up. I would like to join if I may. 

I was peeking through the original thread and I thought you mentioned 26 points as the start, it is 29? Also am I to assume we started out at 1st level as a retainer, and have gained levels in the employ of the family?

I was thinking of playing a rogue with the spy archetype. More of an agent than a thief, someone who can gather information for the prince, carry covert messages, gather blackmail evidence and so forth. Every Prince needs a deceiver, after all "No enterprise is more likely to succeed than one concealed from the enemy until it is ripe for execution." Macchiavelli


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2013)

Henry Northantis 

Game Info 

Race: Human
Class: Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald
Level: 1/4/1/1
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Celestial and Draconic
Deity: Iomedae goddess of righteous valor, justice, and honor.
Age:17

Abilities 

STR: 20 (+5) 13 points +2 race +1 4th level
DEX: 12 (+1) 2 points
CON: 14 (+2) 5 points
INT: 12 (+1) 2 points
WIS: 12 (+1) 2 points
CHA: 14 (+2) 5 points

[sblock=Combat] 

HP: 86 = [1d8=8] + [6d10=60]+14 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 2 (favored class)
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 14 = 10 + 4 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +6 = +0 (Bard)+4 (Fighter)+1 (Cavalier) +1 (Battle Hearld)
CMB: +11 = +5 (STR) + 6 (BAB)
CMD: 22 = 10 + 5 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 6 (BAB)
Fort: +8 = +6 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +5 = +4 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: +7 = +5 (base) + 1 (WIS) +1 (TRAIT)
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: -

Weapon Stats 

EXAMPLE:
Greatsword(melee): +12/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) + 5 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 2d6+9=7(Str)+2 (specialization), CRIT 19-20x2 (+10/+5 attack/+15 damage power attack) (S 2-handed)
Lance(Melee): +11/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) +5 (STR)/ DMG=1d8+7=+7(STR), CRIT 20x3 (+9/+4attack/+13 damage power attack) (P 2-handed reach 10’)
Longbow(ranged 110’): +7/+2=+6/+1(BAB) +1 (DEX)/DMG=1d8+5=+5(STR), CRIT 20x3 (P)
Heavy Flail(melee): +11/+7 = +6/+1 (BAB) +5 (STR)/ DMG=1d10+7=+7(STR), CRIT 19-20x2 (+9/+4attack/+13 damage power attack) (B 2-handed disarm, trip)
Whip, Scorpian(melee):+11/+7=+6/+1 (BAB)+5 (STR)/DMG=1d4+5=+5(STR), CRIT 20x2 (S light, disarm, performance, trip, reach 15’)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]

•	+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•	Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•	Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
•	Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Bard Class Features] 

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A bard is proficient with all simple weapons, plus the longsword, rapier, sap, short sword, shortbow, and whip. Bards are also proficient with light armor and shields (except tower shields). A bard can cast bard spells while wearing light armor and using a shield without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance.
Spells: A bard casts arcane spells drawn from the bard spell list. He can cast any spell he knows without preparing it ahead of time. Every bard spell has a verbal component (singing, reciting, or music). To learn or cast a spell, a bard must have a Charisma score equal to at least 10 + the spell level. The Difficulty Class for a saving throw against a bard’s spell is 10 + the spell level + the bard’s Charisma modifier. A Bard can use Cantrips which do not use up a slot. 
Bardic Knowledge (Ex): A bard adds half his class level (minimum 1) to all Knowledge skill checks and may make all Knowledge skill checks untrained.

Bardic Performance: A bard is trained to use the Perform skill to create magical effects on those around him, including himself if desired. He can use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Charisma modifier. At each level after 1st a bard can use bardic performance for 2 additional rounds per day. Each round, the bard can produce any one of the types of bardic performance that he has mastered, as indicated by his level.

Starting a bardic performance is a standard action, but it can be maintained each round as a free action. Changing a bardic performance from one effect to another requires the bard to stop the previous performance and start a new one as a standard action.


Countersong (Su): At 1st level, a bard learns to counter magic effects that depend on sound (but not spells that have verbal components.) Each round of the countersong he makes a Perform (keyboard, percussion, wind, string, or sing) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard's Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard's Perform skill check result for the save. Countersong does not work on effects that don't allow saves. Countersong relies on audible components.

Distraction (Su): At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to counter magic effects that depend on sight. Each round of the distraction, he makes a Perform (act, comedy, dance, or oratory) skill check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by an illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the distraction is already under the effect of a non-instantaneous illusion (pattern) or illusion (figment) magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it sees the distraction, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Distraction does not work on effects that don’t allow saves. Distraction relies on visual components.

Fascinate (Su): At 1st level, a bard can use his performance to cause one or more creatures to become fascinated with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and capable of paying attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creatures affected. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard has attained beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with this ability.

Each creature within range receives a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the bard’s level + the bard’s Cha modifier) to negate the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to fascinate that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and observes the performance for as long as the bard continues to maintain it. While fascinated, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Perception checks. Any potential threat to the target allows the target to make a new saving throw against the effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect.

Fascinate is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability. Fascinate relies on audible and visual components in order to function.

Inspire Courage (Su): A 1st level bard can use his performance to inspire courage in his allies (including himself), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to perceive the bard’s performance. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 5th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by +1, to a maximum of +4 at 17th level. Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability. Inspire courage can use audible or visual components. The bard must choose which component to use when starting his performance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fighter Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).

Feats: Bonus combat feats at 1st level and each even level. 

Bravery (Ex): Starting at 2nd level, a fighter gains a +1 bonus on Will saves against fear. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd.

Armor Training (Ex): Starting at 3rd level, a fighter learns to be more maneuverable while wearing armor. Whenever he is wearing armor, he reduces the armor check penalty by 1 (to a minimum of 0) and increases the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed by his armor by 1. Every four levels thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), these bonuses increase by +1 each time, to a maximum –4 reduction of the armor check penalty and a +4 increase of the maximum Dexterity bonus allowed.

In addition, a fighter can also move at his normal speed while wearing medium armor. At 7th level, a fighter can move at his normal speed while wearing heavy armor.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Cavalier Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Cavaliers are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of armor (heavy, light, and medium) and with shields (except tower shields).

Challenge (Ex): Once per day, a cavalier can challenge a foe to combat. As a swift action, the cavalier chooses one target within sight to challenge. The cavalier’s melee attacks deal extra damage whenever the attacks are made against the target of his challenge. This extra damage is equal to the cavalier’s level. The cavalier can use this ability once per day at 1st level, plus one additional time per day for every three levels beyond 1st, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.

Challenging a foe requires much of the cavalier’s concentration. The cavalier takes a –2 penalty to his Armor Class, except against attacks made by the target of his challenge.

The challenge remains in effect until the target is dead or unconscious or until the combat ends. Each cavalier’s challenge also includes another effect which is listed in the section describing the cavalier’s order.

Mount (Ex): A cavalier gains the service of a loyal and trusty steed to carry him into battle. This mount functions as a druid’s animal companion, using the cavalier’s level as his effective druid level. The creature must be one that he is capable of riding and is suitable as a mount. A Medium cavalier can select a camel or a horse. A Small cavalier can select a pony or wolf, but can also select a boar or a dog if he is at least 4th level. The GM might approve other animals as suitable mounts.

A cavalier does not take an armor check penalty on Ride checks while riding his mount. The mount is always considered combat trained and begins play with Light Armor Proficiency as a bonus feat. A cavalier’s mount does not gain the share spells special ability.

A cavalier’s bond with his mount is strong, with the pair learning to anticipate each other’s moods and moves. Should a cavalier’s mount die, the cavalier may find another mount to serve him after 1 week of mourning. This new mount does not gain the link, evasion, devotion, or improved evasion special abilities until the next time the cavalier gains a level.

Order (Ex): At 1st level, a cavalier must pledge himself to a specific order--Order of the Dragon 

Cavaliers belonging to the order of the dragon dedicate themselves to a group of like-minded individuals, be it a mercenary company or a small band of adventurers. These cavaliers believe in loyalty and friendship, and are willing to lay down their lives to protect their allies.

-Edicts: The cavalier must remain loyal to his allies and must always work to further the aims of the group. He must protect his allies from harm and defend their honor when called into doubt.

-Challenge: Whenever an order of the dragon cavalier issues a challenge, his allies receive a +1 circumstance bonus on melee attack rolls against the target of his challenge whenever he is threatening the target. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels the cavalier possesses.

-Skills: An order of the dragon cavalier adds Perception (Wis) and Survival (Wis) to his list of class skills. In addition, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses Survival to provide food and water for his allies or to protect his allies from harsh weather, he receives a bonus on the check equal to 1/2 his cavalier level (minimum +1).

-Order Abilities: A cavalier that belongs to the order of the dragon gains the following abilities as he increases in level.

-Aid Allies (Ex): At 2nd level, whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses the aid another action to assist one of his allies, the ally receives a +3 bonus to his armor class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check. At 8th level, and every six levels thereafter, this bonus increases by an additional +1.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Battle Herald Class Features]

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A battle herald gains no proficiency with any weapon or armor.

Inspiring Command (Ex): A battle herald uses her keen tactical acumen and decisive judgment to lead others to victory, as well as her mastery of command to assist herself and her allies in battle. 

All battle heralds may use inspiring command to inspire courage (as the bardic performance ability); bard and battle herald levels stack to determine the bonuses provided by inspire courage. 

At 1st level, and every two levels thereafter, the battle herald chooses one command to learn. Unless otherwise noted, these abilities provide a competence bonus equal to the battle herald’s inspiring command bonus to her and to all allies within 60 feet able to see or hear her. Commands marked with an asterisk have the same range as above but only affect a certain number of allies (which can include the battle herald). 

Issuing an inspiring command is a move action. At 5th level, this becomes a swift action, and at 10th level, it becomes an immediate action. Maintaining an inspiring command is a free action that cannot be disrupted, but its effects end immediately if the battle herald is killed or otherwise prevented from taking actions (such as being dazed, helpless, or stunned). The battle herald cannot have more than one command in effect at a time. She may use this ability for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + her Charisma modifier, plus 2 additional rounds per level after 1st. She may use rounds of bardic performance to issue inspiring commands, but not vice versa. Inspiring commands are language-dependent, mind-affecting effects. The battle herald cannot maintain an inspiring command and a bardic performance at the same time (this does not preclude abilities such as persistent command or the Lingering Performance feat, which continue an inspiring command or bardic performance after the battle herald stops maintaining it).

Inspired Tactics: Allies apply the battle herald’s inspiring command bonus on critical hit confirmation rolls, on combat maneuver checks, and as a dodge bonus to AC against any attacks of opportunity provoked by combat maneuvers.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats & Traits] 

Human Bonus-Intimidating Prowess--Add Str to Intimidate in addition to Cha
1st lvl-Extra Performance—6 extra rounds of performance per day.
1st Fighter Bonus-Power Attack--Trade melee attack bonus for damage +2 for +4 or +6
2nd Fighter Bonus-Weapon Focus (Great Sword)-- +1 bonus on attack rolls with one weapon
3rd lvl-Dazzling Display--Intimidate all foes within 30 feet
4th Fighter Bonus-Weapon Specialization (Great Sword)-- +2 bonus on damage rolls with one weapon
5th –Cornugon Smash--Make free intimidate checks when you power attack.
7th -Shatter Defenses--Hindered foes are flat-footed

Traits:
a) Magical Knack--+2 caster level as Bard
b) Indomitable Faith--+1 trait bonus on Will Saves 
c) Extremely Fashionable--+1 trait bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy and Intimidate when wearing clothes/jewelry worth at least 150 gp and not covered in mud or gore.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 

Skill Ranks: 40 = [6 (Bard) + 1 (INT)] x 1 (LvL)]+[2(Fighter)+1(INT)x 4(LvL)]+[4(Cavalier or Battle Herald)+1(INT) x 2 (LVL)] + 7 (Human Bonus) + 2 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 00 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+05 =  Acrobatics          +01    +01   +5  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+06 =  Bluff               +01    +01   +3  +01*       CHA
+05 =  Climb               +05    +00   +0  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Craft:_____         +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+11 =  Diplomacy           +02    +05   +3  +01*       CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Disguise            +02    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Fly                 +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+06 =  Handle Animal^      +02    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+05 =  Heal                +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+17 =  Intimidate          +07    +06   +3  +01*       CHA
+06 =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+06 =  Know: Dungeoneer  ^ +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+06 =  Know:History^       +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+02 =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +01        INT
+06 =  Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +01        INT
+05 =  Linguistics^        +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+09 =  Perception          +01    +05   +3  +00        WIS
+10 =  Perform:Orate       +02    +05   +3  +00        CHA
+06 =  Professn^:Soldier   +01    +02   +3  +00        WIS
+06 =  Ride                +01    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Sense Motive        +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Stealth             +00    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Survival            +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+08 =  Swim                +05    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+06 =  Use Magic Device^   +02    +01   +3  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting] 

Spells Known
0 Level (unlimited per day DC11): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Spark 
1st Level (3 per day DC12): Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 

Code:
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight
Chain shirt			100gp		

Total weight carried:
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light-
medium-
heavy- 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Animal Companion]

(Heavy) Horse
 N Large animal
 Init +4; Senses low-light vision, scent; Perception +8 
DEFENSE
AC 15, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+4 Dex, –1 size, +2 natural)
 hp 19 (2d8+10)
 Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3 

OFFENSE
Speed 50 ft.
 Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +0 (1d6+2)
 Space 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft. 

STATISTICS

Str 20, Dex 18, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 17, Cha 11
 Base Atk +1; CMB +7; CMD 21 (25 vs. trip)
 Feats Endurance, RunB, Light Armor Proficiency (Cavalier Bonus)
 Skills Perception +8
 SQ docile 
SPECIAL ABILITIES
Docile (Ex)
Unless specifically trained for combat (see the Handle Animal skill, a horse's hooves are treated as secondary attacks.
No armor check penalties to Ride skill while riding this mount.
Combat Training (DC 20) An animal trained to bear a rider into combat knows the tricks attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel. 
Stay (bonus trick)
Link (Ex)

A druid can handle her animal companion as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if she doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill. The druid gains a +4 circumstance bonus on all wild empathy checks and Handle Animal checks made regarding an animal companion.

Share Spells (Ex)

The druid may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her animal companion (as a touch range spell) instead of on herself. A druid may cast spells on her animal companion even if the spells normally do not affect creatures of the companion’s type (animal). 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Character Details] 

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 17
Height: 6’5”
Weight: 185#
Hair Color: Black	
Eye Color: Blue	
Skin Color: Fair	
Appearance: A bit gangly and awkward having just grown into his full height. 
Demeanor: Shy and bookish
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
Henry Northantis is the only son of Sir James Northantis and Mary (Hargraves) Northantis. Sir James is an able and trusted commander of His Majesties Horse Guards. Of only the most minor noble birth Sir James has none the less rose in rank on his strong ability and faithful loyalty to the crown. Unfortunately, Mary died when Henry was still relatively young. His youth was spent in rough military camps in summer and a military boarding school the rest of the year. Growing up around rough soldiers and camp followers was making little Henry too much a crude commoner and his father begin sending him to an academy to learn history, debate, oratory, diplomacy and even a little magic. Being somewhat awkward and of low birth relative to his peers at the school, young Henry gravitated to the Bards there. He was fascinated by the great heroes of the past and the stories of battle and romance. His studies of the martial arts have been somewhat of a disappointment. His fencing master finally gave up on teaching Henry the fine arts of foil and epee. The lad was just too heavy handed and seemed to have two left feet. In exasperation the master gave him a massive blunted Greatsword and sent him out to hack at trees. However, Henry found this much larger heavier weapon balanced his large frame and he finds it quite comfortable in his hands, though he has yet to learn to use it properly. In drama he has found a niche as well. His deep booming voice carries well to an audience on the stage and he has been playing heroic leaders and learning to recite their speeches with considerable style. His normal shy demeanor seems to fade when he is playing a role or debating a hotly contested point against his betters. His father has recently given him a fine gift for his 17th birthday--a huge stallion that Sir James won as the spoils of battle. It had belonged to enemy barbarian leader. The beast is as crude and undisciplined as the primitives from which it was one, but Sir James could see the potential in the animal and knew if his son could master it that such a massive brutish beast would be a terror on the lists or battlefield. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality/Appearance]
Henry is a bookish lad and while schooled in courtly manner and speech he tends to fall back on the course language and manner of the war camps when riled to anger. A strapping well-muscled lad he has yet to get comfortable with a recent growth spurt which has set him towering above most men. His mother’s people were large northmen and his has her blue eyes, fair skin and aristocratic features along with his father’s dark raven hair. He is a well featured lad and could even be called handsome if he could overcome his current awkwardness and stoop shoulder pose. Working with the Bards on stage he has developed an eye for fashion and a sense that clothes are in many ways just costumes. He has a knack for sensing how one’s style enhances the role one is playing. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes] 
None yet 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2013)

Okay, I ported Henry over from the original game. He looks to be built on a 27 point buy, so if you go 29 I'll up something just a bit. I forgot how much I liked this guy even if he is a bit of a mess having 4 classes in 7 levels. I never do that, so he'll be a bit of departure for me. I might tweak things just a bit since a few new toys have been published since he was originally designed, but really, I'm very happy with him as he stands. 

Of course if you want to give me another chance to roll hp since I rolled well below average last time out...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2013)

Glad to see you kinem, Fenris, always a pleasure to game with you.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 7, 2013)

Greetings all! This game as caught my attention and if you need another, I did read where older gamers would be considered first, I'm here and I'll write up a character soon. Also your post says 36 point buy but Henry is built with 29. My first assumption is to simply do as the DM commands. Also 36 point buy opens up alot of doors.

EDIT: There's a rogue/fighter build I would like to try...so that's what I would bring to the table.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome as always Fernis

And welcome to u as well Nidhogg , always nice to have new blood who have yet to experenice my twisted ways ... The point buy will be 29 as i amended my original post 
And i do like creative rouge types


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2013)

*Jovik Kierland*

Character withdrawn


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2013)

Alright, here is my character. Somewhat of a traditional rogue, I am headed for Sleepless Detective I think, maybe Master Spy. I see him less of a thief and more as the hidden hand of the Prince, doing what needs to be done in the shadows. I really went back and forth on him with builds, but I think I found the right balance to make him fun for me.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 7, 2013)

I wanted to go with Yevas (my original character) but it looks like Fenris has reserved is slot, so its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2013)

ghostcat said:


> I wanted to go with Yevas (my original character) but it looks like Fenris has reserved is slot, so its back to the drawing board.




No ghostcat. You already had Yevas done and submitted for the original game. I will withdraw mine and head back to the drawing board.


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2013)

Welcome, everyone.

But what is this talk of slots? JA wants a big party. In any case I never saw any logic to the idea that no two PCs can have the same class.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 7, 2013)

Greetings all yes indeed two characters with overlapping skills would not be a problem ..while i appreciate the aspect of party balance the key to any game is for players to have a character they are invested in .. So play what you want regardless of other players choices ..

As to hit points lets go with max for all levels .. I have ported over some ideas from Divine Avengers and worked them in...Your Gonna NEED them

Also on backgrounds remember minor nobolity etc..


----------



## Fenris (Jun 7, 2013)

I appreciate the sentiment JA and kinem, but the two characters were so very very similar that it was as if they were twins. I will respect ghostcat's position for first dibs.

Besides I have another character I am working on. Fighter that I will be very very happy with. I tend to prefer martial characters anyway, and this one won't conflict with Scotley's, but complement his I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2013)

Me ! please pick me!!! Can I play? [lie]I am new here on En World! [/lie] 29 point level 7 , eh .. .. .. 

we have

Scotley: Race: Human; Class: Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald

Kinem: Witch

Feris: fighter

Nidhogg: rogue/fighter

Ghostcat: rogue

Myself: magus?

notes:  lv 7 build, no items yet, d8 hd

character sheet moved to here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-for-Magus-Ecks-S-DeWar&p=6142585#post6142585


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 8, 2013)

Thank Fenris. Yevas it is then.  I'll check him over and report him


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 8, 2013)

It not just the same class, its exactly the same party function. Yevas is the last in a long line of spy masters and as such performs the same job as Fenris was proposing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

As long as your both happy with your characters its all good.. 

Hmmm Mr DeWare can you provide any sort of references? We are a campaign of ice tea drinkinng tee totalers and you may not fit in 

Welcome back


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> As long as your both happy with your characters its all good..
> 
> Hmmm Mr DeWare can you provide any sort of references? We are a campaign of ice tea drinkinng tee totalers and you may not fit in
> 
> Welcome back



waitaminute, what about those twelve glass of scotch I saw you drinking last nig....Oh I get it


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> As long as your both happy with your characters its all good..



Indeed, quite. I am going with the Viking archetype, which should be fun. And in a change of pace, I will be going sword and shield. ALL of my martial characters have been two-handed (and most of my non-martial  ) so this will be a fun distinction. Going for some very traditional Viking style combat moves. Should be fun.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh my a barbarian in civilized society . Oh the fun i can have with faux paus 

Okay a little bit of housekerping
Max hit points for a levels
Max character age is 20 16 to 19 is the ideal range
Must be from minor nobility , senior civil servants or military officers
Start thinking about how your character will respond to the following interview questions:

How do you wish to serve?
Why do you wish to serve?
Which is better : honor or the law
                         Power or wealth
                          Fear or love
                         Law or justice


----------



## Scotley (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting group so far. No core spell casters. The max hp will really help my character. First time we tried this the dice were against me. I see some serious damage dealing on our part, but not much healing or magical bang bang. Should give our DM plenty of chances to make our lives miserable.

JA, do you want us to post answers or is that just food for thought?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

You can post them if you wish more along the lines of food for thought and to help u think about how your character is going to react .. Should speed up the opening game play ...

Well i will say you may be right been almosr two years since i have made characters really squeal and players groan


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> As long as your both happy with your characters its all good..
> 
> Hmmm Mr DeWare can you provide any sort of references? We are a campaign of ice tea drinkinng tee totalers and you may not fit in
> 
> Welcome back






Fenris said:


> waitaminute, what about those twelve glass of scotch I saw you drinking last nig....Oh I get it




Wait, you didn't invite ME!?


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2013)

Narciso ‘Narc’ Trentson, human witch 7, LN

[sblock=Description]

Narsius ‘Narc’ Trentson is 5’6” tall, age 19, with his blond hair and tan skin. He is friendly but sometimes seems lost in his own thoughts. 

He is the only son of a minor human nobleman, Lord Charles Roland Trentson, and Beatrice Trentson. When he showed talent for magic, his father sent him to receive training, but instead of becoming a wizard as his father expected, his magic was that of the witch tradition on his mother’s side. His father taught him how to fight and to ride a horse as well. Thus trained, he hoped to gain glory in service to the Prince. His pampered upbringing led some of his peers to question his ability to stand on his own, but that only made him work hard to prove himself. Together with his hawk Sahdzi and his other companions, has served well and been rewarded with a measure of wealth and respect.

Which is better : honor or the law?	Honor
Power or wealth?	Power
Fear or love?		Love
Law or justice?	Justice[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Score/bonus (cost)

Str 14/+2 (5 pt)
Dex 14/+2 (5 pt)
Con 12/+1 (2 pt)
Int 20/+5 (13 pt + 2 racial +1 level)
Wis 12/+1 (2 pt)
Cha 12/+1 (2 pt)

HD 7d6+14, hp 56
Move 30’, init +2, BAB +3, CMB +5, CMD 17
perception +7 (+9 w/familiar, +10 in bright light, +12 both)
Saves Fort +3, Reflex +4, Will +6; Concentration +14
AC 12 (+2 dex) (touch 12, ff 10)
AC 16 (+2 dex, +4 mage armor) (touch 12, ff 14) w/mage armor

Example Attack MW longspear +6 melee (1d8+3, crit 20/x3; brace, 10’ reach)

Traits: Quantium University Graduate (regional; +2 conc to cast arcane), Magical Lineage (magic; unadulterated loathing)

Feats: Spell Focus (evocation), Mage’s Tattoo (evocation), Heighten Spell, Preferred Spell (ear-piercing scream), Bouncing Spell

The witch’s class skills are Craft (Int), Fly (Dex), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana) (Int), Knowledge (History) (Int), Knowledge (Nature) (Int), Knowledge (Planes) (Int), Profession (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), and Use Magic Device (Cha)

Skills: (ranks/total): bluff 7/8, climb 0/2, diplomacy 6/7, disguise 6/7, fly 6/11 (14 w/hex ability), heal 6/10, intimidate 3/7, knowledge(arcana) 1/6, perception 6/7 (9 w/familiar, 10 in bright light, 12 both), ride 6/8, sense motive 1/2 (4 w/familiar), spellcraft 7/15, survival 1/2, swim 0/2

Hexes:
flight (self only; feather fall at will; levitate 1/day; fly 7 min/day)
healing (2d8+7; can affect each creature 1/day)
slumber (Will negates DC 18; 30’ range; 1 target; 7 rounds sleep; 1/day/creature)
disguise (disguise self, 7 hr/day in 1 hr increments)

SLA (Mage’s Tattoo (evocation)): dancing lights 3/day

Patron: Time: 2nd—ventriloquism, 4th—silence, 6th—haste

Spells/day (level/number): 0/4, 1/6, 2/4, 3/3, 4/2; DC 15 + spell level

Typical spells prepared (+ = evocation; +1 DC and CL); DC 15 + spell level
0: detect magic, light, message, stabilize
1: burning hands+ (5d4, Reflex half), charm person, command, cure light wounds (1d8+5), hypnotism, mage armor
2: blindness/deafness, glitterdust, silence, vomit swarm
3: haste, lightning bolt+ (8d6, Reflex half), bouncing unadulterated loathing
4: confusion, black tentacles

note: Preferred Spell: can cast spontaneously
level 1: ear-piercing scream+ (4d6 + daze 1 round, Fort DC 17 partial, 45’)

note: Below is the minimum; he may have been able to get scrolls to learn more spells
Spells known (inc patron) (level/number): 1/9+1, 2/4+1, 3/4+1, 4/2; DC 15 + spell level
0: all witch cantrips
1: burning hands+ (5d4, Reflex half), charm person, command, comprehend languages, cure light wounds (1d8+5), ear-piercing scream+ (4d6 + daze 1 round, Fort partial, 45’), hypnotism, mage armor, obscuring mist, ventriloquism
2: blindness/deafness, cure moderate wounds (2d8+7), glitterdust, silence, vomit swarm
3: dispel magic, haste, lightning bolt+ (8d6, Reflex half), stinking cloud, unadulterated loathing
4: confusion, black tentacles
[/sblock]
[sblock=familiar]Familiar: Sahdzi, Hawk, N Tiny animal

HD 7, hp 28
Init +3; Senses low-light vision; Perception +14
AC 19, touch 15, flat-footed 16 (+3 Dex, +2 size, +4 natural)
Saves Fort +2, Ref +5 (Improved Evasion), Will +7
Speed 10 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
Melee 2 talons +8 (1d4–2)
Space 2-1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.
Str 6, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 7
Base Atk +0 (+3 for attacks); CMB +1; CMD 9
Feats Weapon Finesse
Skills Fly +13, Perception +20; Racial Modifier +8 Perception

Alertness (Ex)
While a familiar is within arm's reach, the master gains the Alertness feat. (+2 bonus on Perception and Sense Motive skill checks)

Empathic Link (Su)
The master has an empathic link with her familiar to a 1 mile distance. The master can communicate emphatically with the familiar, but cannot see through its eyes. Because of the link's limited nature, only general emotions can be shared. The master has the same connection to an item or place that her familiar does.

Share Spells
The witch may cast a spell with a target of “You” on her familiar (as a touch spell) instead of on herself. A witch may cast spells on her familiar even if the spells do not normally affect creatures of the familiar's type (magical beast).

Store Spells
Starting at 1st level, a witch’s familiar stores all of the spells that the witch knows. This does not allow the familiar to cast these spells or use spell-trigger or spell completion magic items. Starting at 2nd level, and every two levels thereafter, a witch’s familiar adds new bonus spells to the witch’s spell list based on her patron. These spells are automatically stored by the familiar and can be prepared as normal once they are gained.

Deliver Touch Spells (Su)
If a witch is 3rd level or higher, her familiar can deliver touch spells or hexes for her. If the witch and the familiar are in contact at the time the witch casts a touch spell, she can designate her familiar as the “toucher.” The familiar can then deliver the touch spell just as the witch would. As usual, if the witch casts another spell before the touch is delivered, the touch spell dissipates. If the witch activates a hex, her familiar can be used to make the touch. She does not have to be in contact with the familiar to use this ability.

Speak with Master (Ex)
If the master is 5th level or higher, a familiar and the master can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language. Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.

Speak with Animals of Its Kind (Ex)
If the master is 7th level or higher, a familiar can communicate with animals of approximately the same kind as itself (including dire varieties): bats with bats, cats with felines, hawks and owls and ravens with birds, lizards and snakes with reptiles, monkeys with other simians, rats with rodents, toads with amphibians, and weasels with ermines and minks. Such communication is limited by the Intelligence of the conversing creatures.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

Invite you to what... 

So far all the characters look like they will have legs in the game great job so fat


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

Here is the thread for the new game.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?337433-JA-s-The-Prince-s-Own-Relaunch-Part-1

Once you are set and comfortable with your character you can start replying to the beginning sections of the main threat. Hopefully this will speed up the start once the game opens on 15 or 16 June. It should also alllow you to get a feel for your character as well and who know meet an interseting person or two.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Wait, you didn't invite ME!?




No, we wanted there to be enough for everyone else. You warrant an entire bottle by yourself and we didn't have that much


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2013)

Fenris said:


> No, we wanted there to be enough for everyone else. You warrant an entire bottle by yourself and we didn't have that much




*SSSSIIIIGGGGHHHH* I haven't had a drink since October of 2011.



J. Alexander said:


> Invite you to what...



 Ha! Fenris done spoiled your secret!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> *SSSSIIIIGGGGHHHH* I haven't had a drink since October of 2011.




Congrats man, that can be a tough one to maintain. Keep it up.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm then i just may consider it my dmingly duty to make mr deware take a nip to settle his nerves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2013)

The reason for the dry spell is because of the lack of available funds and the medical issues.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 8, 2013)

Christmas is coming


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm in Nashville, so just drop it off on the way to visit Scottly.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this game all filled up? If not, I have an idea or two. I do enjoy playing Sorcerers and Oracles.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome greybeard


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

We could use either!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Hmmm thats two hours past where i normally stop but im sure fed ex will deliver 
Besides Scotley does not invite me to memphis anymore  but then again i have been more or less awol from the pack for about six years now


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay an idea i have been tinkering with and would like some input ... Instead of sblocks etc how would everyone feel about a thread dedicated to their solo interaction with the dm.. I think this may speed up the main thread as well as allow for a generous amount of solo play during the  game


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2013)

*Sigvald Ottarsson*

*Sigvald Ottarsson*


Game Info 

Race: Human
Class: Fighter (Viking archetype)
Level: 7
Alignment: Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity:  Gorum
Abilities 

STR: 18 (+4) 10 points +2 race 
DEX: 16 (+3) 7 points +1 4th level
CON: 15 (+2) 7 points
INT: 13 (+1) 3 points
WIS: 12 (+1) 2 points
CHA: 10 (+0) 0 points

[sblock=Combat] 

HP: 98 = 7d10 [70] +14 (CON) + 0 (misc) + 7 (favored class) + 7 (toughness
AC: 22 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 3 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 3 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +5 = +3 (DEX) + 2 (misc)
BAB: +7/+2 = +7/+2 (Fighter)
CMB: +11 = +4 (STR) + 7 (BAB)
CMD: 24 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 3 (DEX) + 7 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = + 5 (base Fighter) + 2 (CON) 
Reflex: +5 = +2 (base Fighter) + 3 (DEX) 
Will: +3 = +2 (base Fighter) + 1 (WIS) 
Speed: 30
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: -

Weapon Stats 

EXAMPLE:
Longsword(melee): +12/+7 = +7 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+4 (STR), CRIT 18-20x2 
Spiked Shield (small) +11/+6 = +7 (BAB) +4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+4 (STR), CRIT 20x2
Longbow(ranged 100’): +10/+5 =+5(BAB) +5 (DEX)/DMG=1d8, CRIT 20x3 (P)
Longspear
Battle axe
Throwing Axe
Dagger
Throwing spears
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]

•	+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
•	Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•	Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
•	Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
•	Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
•	Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fighter Class Features] 
Weapon And armor Proficiency: A fighter is proficient with all simple and martial weapons and with all armor (heavy, light, and medium) and shields (including tower shields).
A viking is not proficient with heavy armor or tower shields.
Bonus Feats: At 1st level, and at every even level thereafter, a fighter gains a bonus feat in addition to those gained from normal advancement (meaning that the fighter gains a feat at every level). These bonus feats must be selected from those listed as Combat Feats, sometimes also called “fighter bonus feats.”
Upon reaching 4th level, and every four levels thereafter (8th, 12th, and so on), a fighter can choose to learn a new bonus feat in place of a bonus feat he has already learned. In effect, the fighter loses the bonus feat in exchange for the new one. The old feat cannot be one that was used as a prerequisite for another feat, prestige class, or other ability. A fighter can only change one feat at any given level and must choose whether or not to swap the feat at the time he gains a new bonus feat for the level.
Fearsome: At 2nd level, a viking can make an Intimidate check to demoralize an opponent as a move action. At 10th level, she can do so as a swift action. At 18th level, she can demoralize a foe as a free action once per round.
This ability replaces bravery.
Shield DefenseStarting at 3rd level, a viking learns the art of fighting with a shield. Whenever she is wearing medium, light, or no armor and wielding a shield, the viking’s shield bonus to AC increases by 1. Every 4 levels thereafter (7th, 11th, and 15th), this bonus increases by 1.
This ability replaces armor training.
Bezerker: At 4th level, a viking gains the rage ability as the barbarian class feature, but her barbarian level is considered to be her fighter level –3.
This ability replaces weapon training 1, 2, 3, and 4.
Rage Powers: Starting at 6th level, whenever a viking gains a fighter bonus feat, she can instead choose to gain a single rage power, as the barbarian class feature, in place of the bonus feat. Once selected, these rage powers cannot be changed.
[/sblock]
 [sblock=Feats & Traits] 
Feats:
Human Bonus- Improved Shield Bash
1st lvl-Two Weapon Fighting
1st lvl Fighter Bonus-Power Attack
2nd lvl Fighter Bonus-Combat Expertise
3rd lvl-Weapon Focus (Long Sword)
4th lvl- Fighter Bonus- Weapon Specialization (Long Sword)
5th lvl- Step Up
6th lvl- Fighter Bonus-Double Slice
7th lvl- Improved Trip

Traits:
a) Paragon of Speed--+2 to Initiative
b)  Bred for War - +1 to Init, +1 to CMB
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Skills] 
Skill Ranks: 28 = [2 (Fighter) + 1 (INT)] x 7 (LvL)] + 7 (Human Bonus) 
Max Ranks: 07 
ACP: -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+06 =  Acrobatics          +03    +03   +0  +0*   -0   DEX
+03 =  Appraise            +01    +02   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Bluff               +00    +00   +0  +00*       CHA
+08 =  Climb               +04    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+05 =  Craft: Smith       +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+00 =  Diplomacy           +00    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+00 =  Disable Device^     +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+00 =  Disguise            +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+00 =  Escape Artist       +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+03 =  Fly                 +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+04 =  Handle Animal^      +00    +01   +3  +00        CHA
+01 =  Heal                +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+10 =  Intimidate          +00    +06   +3  +01*       CHA
+00 =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Know: Dungeoneer  ^ +00    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+02 =  Know:Geography^     +01    +01   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Know:History^       +01    +01   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+02 =  Know:Nobility^      +01    +01   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Know:Religion^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+00 =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Perception          +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
+02 =  Perform:Poetry       +00    +02   +0  +00        CHA
+06 =  Professn^: Sailor  +01    +02   +3  +00        WIS
+09 =  Ride                +05    +01   +3  +00   -0   DEX
+02 =  Sense Motive        +01    +01   +0  +00        WIS
+00 =  Sleight of Hand^    +03    +00   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+na =  Spellcraft^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =  Stealth             +03    +02   +0  +00   -0   DEX
+05 =  Survival            +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+08 =  Swim                +04    +01   +3  +00   -0   STR
+00 =  Use Magic Device^   +00    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellcasting] 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment] 
Chainmail
Small, wooden, spiked shield
Longsword
Battleaxe
Longspear
Throwing Axe
Dagger
Composite Longbow
Throwing spears (2)

Code:
Equipment                    	Cost  Weight


Total weight carried:
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
light- 100 lbs
medium- 200 lbs
heavy- 300 lbs
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mount] [/sblock]

[sblock=Character Details] 

Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 6’5”
Weight: 200#
Hair Color: Blond	
Eye Color: Blue	
Skin Color: Fair	
Appearance: Sigvald is a handsome, tall, well-build youth. His blond hair hands to his shoulders, while his beard, is short, dense and red about the chin. Sigvald was only allowed to start growing his beard once he passed the Trials of the Warrior after his 18th winter. Clean limbed and broad shouldered, he possesses strength with an ease of movement that translates well in combat. 
Demeanor: Sigvald is an outgoing, gregarious person. Quick with a joke, or laugh, he gets along with most people. Except when he has been drinking, then the bezerk can take hold of him. So he usually drinks in moderation because of that. Though Sigvald appears carefree, it is just that he has no worries or fears other than dying in bed.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] 
Sigvald was born in the far northern Kingdom of Njora. Njora is a vassal state to Car-Ni-Micar, and though they still have a King, they pay tribute and are considered part of the Kingdom, though they operate under some of their own laws. Sigvald grew up in the traditional manner of young men, learning to sail and to fight. His aspiration was to follow his father in going a-viking, or raiding on the great longboats. Sigvald’s father Ottar the Bear Haakonsson was a jarl, or chief in the kingdom, governing one of the many coastal villages. 
In the Spring after Sigvald’s 18th winter, he took the Trials of the Warrior along with all the other men turning 18. This was an important moment, Freemen did not have to take the trial, but anyone who wanted to be in the warrior caste had to, and that of course included all the males of the jarls. The Trials are brutal tests of endurance, strength and survival. Sigvald passed his Trials with ease, he was after all the son of Ottar the Bear, one of the strongest (and hairiest) men in the Kingdom. Sigvald took after his father in physical attributes. After his trial he was allow to stop shaving, and start growing the beard of a warrior.
The newly-minted warrior, took that summer to go raiding. He proved his worth on board ship, as well as in a fight and acquired some treasure and glory for himself. Sigvald had a comfortable winter. Come the next Spring he looked forward to seeing some of his friends take the Trials. But the King had a second announcement, a Thing was called for all the Chieftans. The week after the Trials of the Warrior, there would be a second event, a competition. While the Trials aren’t ranked, you just have to survive, this competition was looking for a winner. The High King of Car-Ni-Micar was looking for retainers for the royal family. By treaty Njora was bound to send 5 of their best young men to fill these positions. One skald, one craftsman, one rune caster, one lightfoot (a Freeman warrior –light infantry) and one Viking of the warrior caste. Sigvald competed of course in the Viking slot. Various events including rock throwing, swimming, archery, caber tossing, and combat with wooden swords were held. Sigvald beat out 20 other young men to take the honor. So young Sigvald was off to the South, to fulfill an honor debt, to fulfill an oath

[/sblock]
[sblock=Personality/Appearance]
Appearance: Sigvald is a handsome, tall, well-build youth. His blond hair hands to his shoulders, while his beard, is short, dense and red about the chin. Sigvald was only allowed to start growing his beard once he passed the Trials of Manhood after his 18th winter. Clean limbed and broad shouldered, he possesses strength with an ease of movement that translates well in combat. He wears some of the traditional garb of the north, but much less the longer he stays in the employ of the Prince.
Demeanor: Sigvald is an outgoing, gregarious person. Quick with a joke, or laugh, he gets along with most people. Except when he has been drinking, then the bezerk can take hold of him. So he usually drinks in moderation because of that. Though Sigvald appears carefree, it is just that he has no worries or fears other than dying in bed.
 [/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Notes] 
None yet 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2013)

Not entirely done, as I need to finish stating out the weapons and various permutations, but everything else is good to go.

And actually question for the group, do you think it would be worthwhile to drop either Double Slice (+2 damage on a shield bash) or Step Up for Greater Trip? And is there another feat I am missing that I ought to have?

The Greater Trip would be nice to get the immediate AoO, but I haven't seen the other feats in action to make an informed decision.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay an idea i have been tinkering with and would like some input ... Instead of sblocks etc how would everyone feel about a thread dedicated to their solo interaction with the dm.. I think this may speed up the main thread as well as allow for a generous amount of solo play during the  game




so, the RG, IC, OOC, and DM Dedicated chat thread?I like it. I subscribe to whatever I need and hit the settings tag for what applies any way.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Okay an idea i have been tinkering with and would like some input ... Instead of sblocks etc how would everyone feel about a thread dedicated to their solo interaction with the dm.. I think this may speed up the main thread as well as allow for a generous amount of solo play during the  game




I suppose it depends on how much interaction you choose to engage in. If there are 5 or 6 posts from each of us, I think sblocks will work fine. If it will be much more than that, then yes, individual threads is the way to go.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

I am really just thinking of two threads
The recruiting thread which will double occ and rg and an in game thread and an individual thread for those that wish one

I really see the individual thread as a way for the players to really run a solo personal life when they are not involved with the party. For example how do you spend your days off / nights ...

Perhaps i may be wrong but i think it could add depth to the main action, sow the seeds for potiential adventures and help fill the downtime while we wait for post from everyone in the main thread

Hope this made sense


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 9, 2013)

How many traits should I start with?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok, I read the opening. Obviously we can start with 1,000 gp for equipment from the second warrant.
Can we hang onto the first warrant (for jailing/get out of jail)?

For the last warrant, can we use the royal portal network to arrive on the day?

And lastly: For the very first warrant: any item? What limits are on that, MW, magic? ? And if we can't tell anyone about the nature of the letter or choice of the item, how can we show it to the merchant since he will know what the item is and the nature of the letter since he will keep it as payment?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 9, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> I am really just thinking of two threads
> The recruiting thread which will double occ and rg and an in game thread and an individual thread for those that wish one
> 
> I really see the individual thread as a way for the players to really run a solo personal life when they are not involved with the party. For example how do you spend your days off / nights ...
> ...




Ok, I see that. That sounds awesome actually as I KNOW there will be lots of little side conversations, encounters, and predicaments. They can be handled asynchronously from the group without slowing down the main thread.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Graybeard - Very good question..i had not thought of traits  lets say everyone can start with two of them ..one to represent each parent 

Fenris - Actualaly there were two warrants from the Lord High Justice. The first warrant has no expiration date on it and there was not condition mentioned...your character will have to make that decesion on his own. The second one is for the jailing and it is only valid if used within a 200 mile radius of your home. Otherwise it is null and void.  And sorry if I was not clear..You may only use one of the two warrants so you have to pick and choose which one you want to use. The other one then becomes invalid.

There are no specification or limits placed upon the letter asking you to buy an item. Once again a decesion your character must make based upon personality. (See the game is not already started and I am messing with you )The warrant for it's purchase was with the letter, similar to a check you put in a letter to someone. You can simply present the warrant and they will not know the reason why.

Yes your travel options are to use the portal network either 5 days before the intake or on the day of the intake itself..your choice


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2013)

JA, just to let you know, I will be away for a couple of days and can't post 'till Weds.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Okie Dokie...enjoy the mini trip


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

Gah! beenn spending half of the day trying to understand the letters while wrestling with pain[broke a molar] will re- read tomorrow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Scott Dewar - LOL well I am out of practice gaming so they may not have been the most well written ones..but they are designed to be kinda vauge...its part of the testing process to see how your character interrepts vague commands etc...think of it in the conxect for Henry !! comment "Will someone not rid me of this vile priest" and three members of his household take it upon themself to Kill Thomas Becket...  and of course Henry II says that is not what i meant ......


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

if I read H II comment right, it seems every one wanted to rid him of 'that vile priest' and he was looking for 1 who wouldn't.  do I read that right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Actually that is one of history mysteries ..Henry denied meaning that he meant for them to kill Becket and they acted on their own initative to do what they thought was the will of the king.

So with that being said..the letters give some direction it is up to each character to interrupt the letter as he or she chooses 
Dont you just like little quadries and vagueness like this


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

nasty dm'ses - golumn golumn golumn


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 9, 2013)

*Yevas Rees*

I have updated Yevas to reflect the revised character creation rules and here he is:

[sblock="Yevas Rees"]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue(7)
Level: 7
Experience: 35000
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages:  Common, Goblin
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR 10 (+0) [base 10] {0 pts}
DEX 20 (+5) [base 17] {17 pts}
CON 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
INT 12 (+1) [base 12] {2 pts}
WIS 14 (+2) [base 14] {5 pts}
CHA 14 (+2) [base 13] {3 pts}  +1 [Level 4 Increase]
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 70 = [(7d8)] +7 [CON Bonus] +7 [FC Bonus]
AC: 16 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] + 5 [DEX] +1 [Feat: Dodge]
Touch: 16 = 10 + 5 [DEX] +1 [Feat: Dodge]
Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 0 [Armor] + 0 [shield] +6 [Uncanny Dodge]
INIT: +9 = +5 [DEX] +4 [misc]
BAB: +5 = +5[Rogue]
CMB: +5 = +0 [STR] +5 [BAB]
CMD: 23 = 10 +0 [STR] +5 [DEX] +7 [Feat: Defensive Combat Training = HD] +1 [Feat: Dodge]
Fort: +3 = +2 [base] + 1 [CON]
Reflex: +10 = +5 [base] + 5 [DEX]
Will: +4 = +2 [base] + 2 [WIS]
Speed: 30 ft.
Damage Reduction:
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Crossbow, Hand +10 = +5 [BAB] +5 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4, 19-20x2, 30 ft. [Range]
Dagger +10 = +5 [BAB] +0 [STR] +5 [Feat: Weapon Finesse = DEX] +0 [misc] / DMG = 1d4, 19-20x2
Dagger (Thrown) +10 = +5 [BAB] +5 [DEX] +0 [feat] / DMG = 1d4, 19-20x2, 10 ft. [Range]
Rapier (One-Handed) +11 = +5 [BAB] +0 [STR] +5 [Feat: Weapon Finesse = DEX]  +1 [Feat: Weapon Focus] / DMG = 1d6, 18-20x2
Rapier (TWFrimary Hand) +9 = +11 -4 [Two-Weapon Fighting Penalties] +2 [Feat: TWF] / DMG = 1d6, 18-20x2
Rapier (TWF:Off Hand) +9 = +11 -8 [Two-Weapon Fighting Penalties] +6 [Feat: TWF] / DMG = 1d6, 18-20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Bonus Feat
Skilled[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Sneak Attack (+4d5)
Rogue Talent:
- 2nd Level: Finesse Rogue
- 4th level: Combat Trick [Weapon Focus (Rapier)]
- 6th level: Trap Spotter
Evasion
Trapfinding
Trap Sense
Uncanny Dodge[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]Fencer
Suspicious
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
*Class Feats:*
Armor Proficiency, Light
Simple Weapon Proficiency

*Feats:*
Human Bonus: Dodge
1st Level: Two-Weapon Fighting
3rd Level: Combat Reflexes
5th Level: Improved Initiative
7th Level: Defensive Combat Training

*Feats from Rogue Talents:*
Finesse Rogue: Weapon Finesse
Combat Trick:  Weapon Focus (Rapier)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 70 = [9 (class) + +1 (INT)] x 7 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 7
ACP: -0
Skills:
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+15 =  Acrobatics             +05    +07   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+01 =  Appraise               +01    +00   +0  +00       INT
+12 =  Bluff                  +02    +07   +3  +00       CHA
+00 =  Climb                  +00    +00   +0  +00   +0  STR
+01 =  Craft (Untrained)      +01    +00   +0  +00       INT
+12 =  Diplomacy              +02    +07   +3  +00       CHA
+18 =  Disable Device^        +05    +07   +3  +03   +0  DEX
+06 =  Disguise               +02    +01   +3  +00       CHA
+14 =  Escape Artist          +05    +06   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+05 =  Fly                    +05    +00   +0  +00   +0  DEX
+02 =  Heal                   +02    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+02 =  Intimidate             +02    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+11 =  Knowledge (Local)^     +01    +07   +3  +00       INT
+12 =  Perception             +02    +07   +3  +00       WIS
+15 =        - (Trapfinding)  +02    +07   +3  +03       WIS
+01 =  Perform (Untrained)    +01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+05 =  Ride                   +05    +00   +0  +00   +0  DEX
+13 =  Sense Motive           +02    +07   +3  +00       WIS
+15 =  Stealth                +05    +07   +3  +00   +0  DEX
+02 =  Survival               +02    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+00 =  Swim                   +00    +00   +0  +00   +0  STR
+12 =  Use Magic Device^      +02    +07   +3  +00       CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Carrying Capacity
Light: 0 to 33lbs
Medium: 34 to 66lbs
Heavy: 67 to 100lbs
Maximum weight possible: 100 [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 5' 5"
Weight: 110 lbs.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Fair
[/sblock] [/sblock]
[sblock=Description]Yevas is short and wirey, with short brown hair and brown eyes. In the palace he wears standard courtier clothing, while on a mission he wears a dark cloak over dark armour. [/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Yevas Rees' family has been in the King's service for has long as anyone can remember. Yevas' father, Nials, took over as the King's spy master from his own father.

Yevas has been training almost from birth to follow in the family business. Even thought there was almost no chance that he would take over from his father. All of his three older brothers are far better administrators than Yevas, although none of them has the same aptitude for field work as Yevas.

Of course Yevas' father found out about the new retainers long before the initial announcement and the Rees family started its campaign for the second and third brothers. Thus it came as some surprise when Yevas was offered a post and the others were passed over. [/sblock][sblock=Background Supplemental]Although Nials Rees always refers to his job as the "King's Spy Master". He is, like his ancestors, actually head of the Car-Ni-Micar Secret Service. This is a Civil Service position, with the head reporting to the Royal Master of Arms, rather than a household position. Nials has always felt that his family has given its all to the kingdom and feels that they should be rewarded by his position being made the actual King's spy master. He lobbied  fiercely during the last recruitment but was unsuccessful. This time he was lobbying again, only not for himself, as he is now too old, but for one of his two eldest sons. Both of whom are able administrators and either one is more than skilled enough to take over the family business. Thus Nials was devastated when his offensive was rejected. To add insult to injury his youngest son was selected, Nials considers Yevas frivolous. Although he is an able field agent he has zero aptitude as an administrator and is incapable of taking over the family business. Yevas of course has no interest in so doing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> I am really just thinking of two threads
> The recruiting thread which will double occ and rg and an in game thread and an individual thread for those that wish one
> 
> I really see the individual thread as a way for the players to really run a solo personal life when they are not involved with the party. For example how do you spend your days off / nights ...
> ...




It might make sense to make the RG post the first post in each solo thread. I'm up for the extra threads either way.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

OH! each person has a solo thread, like Mowg's Pathfinder of pelegrew's panach. I get it. And now scotley, that is a good idea too!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Okay, I have read the initial posts and not surprisingly, I have a couple of questions. 

First up, do we have any other money for starting equipment at all? Do we at least get the standard outfit of clothing free? 

Is the assumption that we are our first level selves at this point? For this single class characters this is not a particularly important question, but for my character who starts out as a bard and then wanders through three other classes it will have a major impact on the way he spends that initial 1000. I don't want to say to much about my thoughts on the implications of that post in this thread lest I spoil some of the fun or bias the ideas of the others. Which naturally leads to my last (at least for the moment) question.

Can we crank up those individual threads now? I'm gonna want to do a few things that are going to require some interaction in order to address the various warrants and letters. 

If you are gonna leave us to deal with vagueness, quandres and the possibility of a misunderstanding leading to the murder of an archbishop as an example your gonna have to expect a few questions...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Fenris, cool pic! My character, Henry, has a mother who is a viking type. Any chance there is some history or possible relation in our backgrounds? Unless the DM objects to former ties?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Scott DeWar -   did you not read the opening post..older sneaker  more convoluted than ever 

Scotley - That is a good idea...we will post each character in their respective solo threads...and why does it not suprise me that Mowgli did this once upon a time 

Ghostcat -   Neat update

Scotley and Feneris - it is perfectly acceptable if you want to be cousins

Scotley - You may have up to 500 gold in additional funds that your family managed to scrape together. Remember minor nobility etc and they had to pay huge sums to get you accepted.
              Spend the inital gold as if you were a 18 year with a sudden windfall... Be Creative  it will count..

I will work on the individual threads now


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Never fear, I have some creative ideas for Henry's spending...


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Hmmm Scott DeWar beat me to his lol so I am gonna be lazy.

Please create your own individual thread and send me the link 


Please have it read - JA's "The Prince's Own" Scotley/Henry Northantis  that way i can keep it all associated correctly...once you create them I will add them to instant notification and with my nifty new ipone i can respond almost anytime


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh, and again, our first level selves?

Very good, thread coming shortly!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes your first level selves 
Can anyone tell me the easiest way to find all the threads I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO unfamilar with this site


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2013)

Click settings at the top on the right from any page. All the ones you are subscribed to that you haven't yet read will be listed. Then you can click 'view all subscribed threads' to see the others that haven't been posted to since last you read them.

My solo/rg thread

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...e-s-Own-quot-Scotley-Henry-Northantis-Solo-RG


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 9, 2013)

I am working on a Sorcerer with the Stormborn or possibly Destined bloodlines. So many choices......

I should have something posted this evening.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 9, 2013)

I am working on a Sorcerer with the Stormborn or possibly Destined bloodlines. So many choices......

I should have something posted this evening.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

Graybeard -  Cool  sounds like he will be interseting...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 9, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Yes your first level selves
> Can anyone tell me the easiest way to find all the threads I am SOOOOOOOOOOOO unfamilar with this site




So, why did you want us to do the level 7 thing

I so confused am very! time  for pain meds. *sob*


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 9, 2013)

It's simple  because after the first bit or roleplay your characters are going to be accelerated to that level. This way we dont have to break stride while everyone figures out which way they wanna go


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Hey Fenris, cool pic! My character, Henry, has a mother who is a viking type. Any chance there is some history or possible relation in our backgrounds? Unless the DM objects to former ties?




Sounds cool, I was thinking cousin before JA mentioned it. So how about Mary Hargraves is the sister of Ingrid Hargraves, who married Ottar Haakonsson, making Henry and Sigvald first cousins. Now the question is how much do they know of each other? 
A) Know they exist but haven't met
B) Met a few times as children but not in the past 8 years or so
C) Have met every few years and know each other as adults
D) Had frequent visits between families and the boys know each other well

Unless JA has an objection to any, which way do you want to play it, or maybe there is a 5th way I omitted. I am cool with any of the above.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Hmmm Scott DeWar beat me to his lol so I am gonna be lazy.
> 
> Please create your own individual thread and send me the link
> 
> ...




Soooo, where do you want these threads? They are referred to as RG/Solo threads yet no one has one in the RG. There is one in Talking the Talk and one in Playing the Game. I don't care where I put it, I just want to be consistent.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

I would put it in playing the game as essentialy it your solo game

Nope no objections on the cousion thingy


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 10, 2013)

Any more slots open? Was wanting to submit a straight Wizard. Also, I can't find where they are getting this info about warrants. I only see it mentioned once in the opening post.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

the op in the ic, post 2ish to 3ish


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

Greetings and welcome KeralRyane...it is in the in game thread which has already been opened... The thread link i think is on page five here.. Please everone no posts there until we start use this one or your solo thread


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Greetings and welcome KeralRyane...it is in the in game thread which has already been opened... The thread link I think is on page five here.. Please everyone no posts there until we start use this one or your solo thread




The page depends on the setting of posts per page, so here is the ic:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?337433-JA-s-The-Prince-s-Own-Relaunch-Part-1

So, am I to understand that the level 1 character in the 'preamble' has 1000 gp to spend? plus the stipend?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> I would put it in playing the game as essentialy it your solo game
> 
> Nope no objections on the cousion thingy




Oops, I put mine in the wrong place (talking the talk).

Cool, I shall ponder Fenris' suggested options.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2013)

Fenris said:


> Sounds cool, I was thinking cousin before JA mentioned it. So how about Mary Hargraves is the sister of Ingrid Hargraves, who married Ottar Haakonsson, making Henry and Sigvald first cousins. Now the question is how much do they know of each other?
> A) Know they exist but haven't met
> B) Met a few times as children but not in the past 8 years or so
> C) Have met every few years and know each other as adults
> ...




First cousins as you describe sounds good. I'm thinking option c. We've had some contact every few years including in the last year, but not enough to be particularly close. Despite the family ties and similar abilty they come from different worlds. I would think that we would both know the other will serve through the family grapevine. Work for you?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

Starting Gold - 
Each of your families have scrapped together and additional 500 gold pieces for your equipment and liquid funds. In light of the bribes and fees they had to pay this is a princely sum for them.  In addition to that you have the 1000 gold giving by the King...so your an young person who suddenly has a small fortune on your hand..spend it like your character would at that age 

Side bar - loving your character threads so far..keep it up


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Starting Gold -
> Each of your families have scrapped together and additional 500 gold pieces for your equipment and liquid funds. In light of the bribes and fees they had to pay this is a princely sum for them.  In addition to that you have the 1000 gold giving by the King...so your an young person who suddenly has a small fortune on your hand..spend it like your character would at that age




Gaming books and Mountain Dew?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2013)

Scotley said:


> First cousins as you describe sounds good. I'm thinking option c. We've had some contact every few years including in the last year, but not enough to be particularly close. Despite the family ties and similar abilty they come from different worlds. I would think that we would both know the other will serve through the family grapevine. Work for you?




Works for me.

FYI Here is what I added to my background:


After he was selected, Sigvald heard that his cousin, the son of his mother's sister who had married a lord closer to the captial, had also been selected. Sigvald had met Henry a few times, he had gotten his size from his mother and had become a warrior as well, kind of though Sigvald. They fought wars strangely down there. What was it he was saying last time? He was a skald now? Anyway, it would be nice to have kin down there, Henry wasn't a bad sort, though Sigvald didn't know him very well, blood is blood.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 10, 2013)

Personal Thread started  JA's "The Prince's Own" Ghostcat/Yeves Rees


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Starting Gold -
> Each of your families have scrapped together and additional 500 gold pieces for your equipment and liquid funds. In light of the bribes and fees they had to pay this is a princely sum for them.  In addition to that you have the 1000 gold giving by the King...so your an young person who suddenly has a small fortune on your hand..spend it like your character would at that age
> 
> Side bar - loving your character threads so far..keep it up






Fenris said:


> Gaming books and Mountain Dew?




buy a bottle of scotch!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

Scott Deware - whens your birthday i may have a few spare pennies and send u a gift card for a bottle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

March 14th, same as A. Einstein!


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 10, 2013)

I have the crunchy bits pretty much done for my character. I am working on a background.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 10, 2013)

I am working on background and equipment still, but I have a dental emergencey.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome gray 

Sorry scott dewar


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey, JA - Welcome back to the boards! This looks interesting, and much as your games drive me crazy sometimes they're always fun. Got room for another player?

[sblock=Roster So Far]
Scotley: Race: Human; Class: Bard/Fighter/Cavalier/Battle Herald
Kinem: Witch
Feris: Fighter
Nidhogg: Rogue/Fighter
Ghostcat: Rogue
Scott DeWar: Magus
Greybeard: Sorcerer
KerlanRayne: Wizard
[/sblock]

At the moment I'm thinking Oracle, but I've just now started reading through and I'm a little scattered. Also, I've only skimmed the parts of the thread related to the whole multi-threads idea, and haven't looked at the opening IC post in the main thread so I've got some catching up to do.

First notion of background would be the bastard son of an important clergyman. Oracles have a . . . different . . . outlook on religion, so I'll need some info from you on how religion works in this world. Inquisitor is the other class I'm considering, and would go with the same background. They also have different takes on the church, so my need for info would be the same.

Finally, you mentioned human or half-human. I'm thinking of (possibly) an Aasimar w/ the "Scion of Humanity" alternate racial trait (passes for human w/out disguise, counts as both Human and Outsider (native), loses the Celestial bonus language. Would that be human enough for you ?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

Hmmmm let me think (scratches head and butt) for the Mowgli .... 
Absolutley for one on my favorite people to torment 

Unlike the four lands this world has the entire pantheon so pick a diety and its kosher
Thus oracles would be awesome but i can see great fund in sn inquisitor on many levels both ecclestical and secular

Half anything is acceptable there were no big requirments other than a core race or half human something or other

And the seperate solo thread is yours to use or not use at your convience the only ones posting in there will be you and i


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, yeah - core race. Aasimar aren't core .

OK, still Inquisitor or Oracle, bastard son of a church high official, but probably human now.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol i said core races or a half human thingy.  I think you would qualify as a half thingy . 

If anyone else would like to step out as a half things as well feel free to do so


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 11, 2013)

Righty-O! Off to build a character . . .

When you say "the whole pantheon," which pantheon do you mean? Golarion gods, Greek/Roman/Other Earth Type Gods . . .

I can always make one up


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Lol i said core races or a half human thingy.  I think you would qualify as a half thingy .
> 
> If anyone else would like to step out as a half things as well feel free to do so




Hmmmm, can I be a half-dragon?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Hmmmm, can I be a half-dragon?




No, but you can be half-assed


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Mowgli said:


> Righty-O! Off to build a character . . .
> 
> When you say "the whole pantheon," which pantheon do you mean? Golarion gods, Greek/Roman/Other Earth Type Gods . . .
> 
> I can always make one up




Last time out I think it was Golarion gods aka Pathfinder default.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Fenris said:


> Works for me.
> 
> FYI Here is what I added to my background:
> 
> ...




Excellent. I'll update my own history tomorrow. Henry pens a letter to Sigvald saying congrats on being selected. Henry'll be down five days early staying in tent marked with his house colors--Crimson and Cream and his personal symbol of a black horse at full chase. Stop in and we'll make plans for dinner.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

Fenris said:


> No, but you can be half-assed




I guess I deserved that didn't I.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 11, 2013)

I was referring to pathfinder deities there is actually a huge temple district with even some obsure deities.  If u have one particular in mind should be easy enought to work in


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2013)

Scotley said:


> Excellent. I'll update my own history tomorrow. Henry pens a letter to Sigvald saying congrats on being selected. Henry'll be down five days early staying in tent marked with his house colors--Crimson and Cream and his personal symbol of a black horse at full chase. Stop in and we'll make plans for dinner.




Awesome. Sigvald receives the letter and writes back that he is pleased to see his kinsman also selected for this honor and he would be glad to stop by his tent.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll be out of touch for a couple days. I will be back and posting again for the official start date of the 15th. I'll try to check in again later tonight as well.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 12, 2013)

Here is my submission.

Artemis Nava

[sblock=Background]
Artemis Nava
Height: 5’9”, Weight: 152lbs, Hair: Brown, Eyes: Blue

The men in the Nava family have nearly always been members of the army. Artemis’s father is a Captain in the local Baron’s army. As the youngest son, Artemis was expected to follow in his father’s and brother’s footsteps and join the army when he came of age. Artemis had no interest in joining the army or in doing much of anything else. He lacked ambition and was bored by most things. With urging from his parents, Artemis tried several different occupations and failed at all of them. 

Artemis’s mother declined to force him into anything, preferring for Artemis to discover his interests on his own.  Eventually, when he was 15, he started running errands to nearby towns for local merchants to earn some coin. The errands were not difficult but they allowed Artemis to travel short distances to nearby towns and meet new people. One of the people he met was a young barmaid named Valarena. Artemis frequently stopped into the tavern her father owned for a drink and quick meal. The two would often talk about any number of subjects and quickly developed a friendship. In time, this friendship grew into something more. Her father disapproved of the relationship feeling that his daughter should find someone with a better future. That didn’t stop the two as they frequently met behind her father’s back.

During his 16th year, Artemis came home one day to find his mother lay dead. He quickly fetched help along with his father. It was the first time he could recall his father showing any emotion other than anger. 

Life continued for the family with the nanny and other hired help tending to the household and watching over Artemis’s younger sisters. Artemis spent nearly every day visiting his mother’s grave, trying to make sense of it all. One night, while visiting her grave after a bout of heavy drinking, he fell asleep. As he lay sleeping, he began having strange dreams, almost like nightmares. He dreamt that his mother was speaking to him, that she was standing there in front of him. She told him not to grieve, that she was in a better place. She implored Artemis to get on with his life and to go out and make a name for himself. 

After what seemed like an eternity but was but a few hours, Artemis awoke. What he saw startled him. The tombstone was glowing with a bright light and nearby, a dead goblin lay, its body marked by acid burns. Groggily, he got to his feet and slowly made his way home. Upon arrival, he was surprised to find his father waiting for him. His father asked him where he had been and why he was so late getting home. All Artemis wanted to do was go to bed but his father insisted they talk. Reluctantly, Artemis sat down for a dreaded talk with his father. 

To his surprise, his father had listened to his story without interrupting. When his father finally spoke, it was in a voice Artemis would have never believed possible. His voice was soft and calm. He explained to Artemis that what had happened was very likely the result of an awakening of magical potential within him. His father explained that magic users were not unheard of in his wife’s family. He told Artemis that his mother had been a magic user until he had married her. 

Father and son continued to talk for hours about a wide variety of subjects. It was the first time the two of them had ever had such a conversation. When they finished, his father handed him a letter. The letter explained that the royal household was looking for retainers for a variety of positions. His father suggested that Artemis apply for a position. It would be a great opportunity for him. 

Artemis, now exhausted, said he would consider it. His father said that was all he was asking him to do.
After finally getting a good night’s rest, Artemis submitted his application. It took a considerable amount of time but eventually he was accepted. He was surprised by the entry requirements though. It took some doing, but after selling some items and borrowing some money, the family was able to meet the requirements. 

[/sblock]

[sblock= Stats]
STR   12
DEX   14
CON  14
INT   12
WIS   12
CHA   20  (17 +2 Human bonus, +1 level boost)

HP = 63  (Includes Toughness Feat)  BAB = 3    CMB = 4   CMD = 16  Init = +2  AC= 12  Touch = 12  Flat = 10

FORT = 6 (+2 base, +2 Ability Mod, +2 Great Fortitude Feat)
REFLEX = 4 (+2 Base, +2 Ability Mod)
WILL = 6 (+5 base, +1 Ability Mod)

Concentration: +14

Attacks:
Melee +4
Ranged +5                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

Skills:
Bluff +13 ( 5 ranks+ 5 mod +3 class skill)
Diplomacy +8 (3 ranks+ 5 mod)
Knowledge
Arcana +11 (7 ranks+ 1 mod +3 class skill)
Nature +8 (4 ranks+ 1 mod + 3 class skill)
Spellcraft +13 (7 ranks+ 1 mod + 3 class skill + 2 Feat)
Use Magic Device +17 (7 ranks+ 5 mod + 3 class skill + 2 feat)

Traits:
 Charming: Blessed with good looks, you’ve come to
depend on the fact that others find you attractive. You
gain a +1 trait bonus when you use Bluff or Diplomacy on a
character that is (or could be) sexually attracted to you, and
a +1 trait bonus to the save DC of any language-dependent
spell you cast on such characters or creatures.                                

Focused Mind: Your childhood was either
dominated by lessons of some sort (be they musical or
academic) or by a horrible home life that encouraged
your ability to block out distractions to focus on the
immediate task at hand. You gain a +2 trait bonus on
concentration checks.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     


Feats:
Combat Casting
Great Fortitude (Bloodline Feat)
Toughness
Magical Aptitude
Expanded Arcana
Elemental Spell: Electricity

[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
Spells                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Known:  0 lvl: 7  1st lvl: 5+1   2nd lvl: 3+1   3rd lvl: 2
Note: Bonus 1st and 2nd level spells known from Expanded Arcana Feat
Spells Per Day             1st lvl: 8      2nd lvl: 7       3rd lvl: 5

0 Level:
Acid Splash; Read Magic; Detect Magic; Prestidigitation; Light; Ray of Frost; Mage Hand

1st Level:
Magic Missile; Shield; Charm Person; Grease; Ray of Enfeeblement; Mage Armor; Shocking Grasp (Bloodline Spell)

2nd Level:
Acid Arrow; Scorching Ray; False Life; Rope Trick; Gust of Wind (Bloodline Spell)

3rd Level:
Suggestion; Fireball; Lightning Bolt (Bloodline Spell)

[/sblock]



[sblock= Bloodline Powers]
Bloodline Arcana: Whenever you cast a spell with the
electricity or sonic descriptor, increase the save DC by 1.
Bloodline Powers: Your mastery of the storm is ref lected
in the unique panoply of powers you manifest.
Thunderstaff (Sp): At 1st level, you can touch a weapon as a
standard action, giving it the shock property for a number
of rounds equal to 1/2 your sorcerer level (minimum 1).
At 9th level, you can confer the shocking burst property
instead, but the duration of the power is halved. You can
use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + your
Charisma modifier.
Stormchild (Ex): At 3rd level, you gain resist electricity 5 and
resist sonic 5, and treat wind effects as being one step less
severe. At 9th level, you treat wind effects as being two steps
less severe and gain blindsense 60 feet against concealment
from natural or magical fog, mist, or weather effects.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Familiar]

Cat: Master gains a +3 bonus on Stealth checks
Name: Ginger
Female Orange Tabby
Special Abilities:
  Master                                 Natural
Class Level                   Armor Adj.                 Int                            Special
1st–2nd                                   +1                               6               Alertness, Improved Evasion                                                                        share spells  empathic link

3rd–4th                                   +2                              7                        Deliver touch spells

5th–6th                                    +3                               8                            Speak with master

7th–8th                                    +4                               9                      Speak with animals of its kind
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2013)

Graybeard - love it. If your ready start your own solo threaD and we can get him moving if you want to


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 12, 2013)

I still need to add Spells known. I will finish it up tomorrow and start the solo thread since it is bedtime. I get up at 4am Eastern time to go to work (in about 6 hours). Where would you like the 1st level versions posted?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2013)

Lol 4am wow. 
No need to post the 1 st level version
Just post the 7th level one


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow go to work for a few days and there's 10 new pages. I'll sit down now and get my rogue/fighter together.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm still waffling between Oracle and Inquisitor,  and still haven't looked at the IC thread. Working on it,  though.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2013)

Nidhogg... Lol we can be a proflic group which is one of the reasons for the solo thread to help prevent actions requests from getting buried in messeages

We still have a few days and if necessary we can kick off monday the 17


----------



## kinem (Jun 12, 2013)

JA, would it be OK to take the Outlander campaign trait (mechanics-wise)? I want to tweak my build a little.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2013)

What does it do?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> What does it do?




 Outlander

You are not from Sandpoint; you’ve recently come from somewhere else and are hoping to make your fortune here.

Pick one of the following reasons to be a newcomer to Sandpoint.
Lore Seeker

The secrets of the ancient fallen civilization of Thassilon intrigue you, particularly the magical traditions of its highly mystical culture. You’ve studied magic intensely, and hope to increase that knowledge by adding Thassilonian lore. You’ve come to Varisia to pursue that study, and chose Sandpoint as your base because it was out of the way of bigger cities—meaning less competition to study the ancient monuments in the region, you hope!

Benefit You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (arcana) checks, and Knowledge (arcana) is a class skill for you. If you cast arcane spells, pick three spells on your spell list. You are particularly adept at casting these spells, so they function at +1 caster level when you cast them, and their save DCs (if any) gain a +1 bonus.
Exile

For whatever reason, you were forced to flee your homeland. Chance or fate has brought you to Sandpoint, and it’s here that your money ran out, leaving you stranded in this small town. You are also being pursued by enemies from your homeland, and that has made you paranoid and quick to react to danger.

Benefit You gain a +2 trait bonus on Initiative checks.
Missionary

You have come to Sandpoint to see about expanding the presence of your chosen faith after receiving visions that told you your faith is needed in Varisia—what that need is, though, you’re not quite sure.

Benefit You gain a +1 trait bonus on Knowledge (religion) checks, and Knowledge (religion) is a class skill for you. If you cast divine spells, pick three spells on your spell list. You are particularly adept at casting these spells, so they function at +1 caster level when you cast them, and their save DCs (if any) gain a +1 bonus.


----------



## kinem (Jun 12, 2013)

Click on the link in the above post. It'd be the first option (+1 to Know(arcana) and +1 caster level and DC for 3 spells). That's a lot for a trait which is why I asked, but you run a fairly high powered campaign.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the assist Feneris

Approved.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi Folks,
As we are all developing items that represent ourselves, skills ans worth, I remembered a set of rule from Black Company that I though might be useful for some of our items. JA has approved them, so feel free to use them for ideas if you wish.

Black Company Equipment Rules

•	Accurate: +1 to hit (any weapon) 
•	Balanced: +1 to initiative when readied (any weapon or shield) 
•	Concealable: +4 to slieght of hand checks with this item (any item) 
•	Crushing: Inflicts an additional 2 points of non-lethal damage on successful hit (any blunt weapon) 
•	Deadly: Increases the threat range of any x2 weapon by 1 (any weapon) 
•	Decorative: Gain +1 to diplomacy checks while displaying item (any item) 
•	Fortified: 10% of any critical hit or sneak attack damage being negated (any armor) 
•	Guard: Wielder may reduce attack rolls by 1 for an entire round gains deflection bonus to AC of +1. This deflection bonus is doubled if the item is a shield. (any weapon or shield) 
•	Light: Item is 10% lighter than normal (any item) 
•	Mastercraft: Reduces armor check penalty by 1, to a minimum of 0 (armor or shield) 
•	Rugged: Item gains +2 to hardness and break DC (any item) 
•	Sharp: +1 to damage - bonus applied before multipliers (slashing/piercing weapons) 
•	Sturdy: 50% increase in item hit points (any item) 
•	Thick: A suit of medium or heavy armor provides damage reduction of 1/- against physical attacks - this DR is applied prior to any Damage Conversion (any armor) 
•	Threatening: Wielder gains +2 to intimidate checks when displaying item (any item) 
•	Well-Crafted: Provides a +1 bonus to a specific skill when used as intended (any item)

There are six levels of Masterwork items: 
•	Fine: 1 benefit 
•	Excellent: 2 benefits 
•	Exceptional: 3 benefits, may double once (ie, one double, one single benefit) 
•	Superior: 4 benefits, may double once 
•	Masterwork: 5 benefits, may double twice or triple once 
•	Masterpiece: 6 benefits, may double twice or double once/triple once


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 13, 2013)

I am unfamiliar with the Black Company equipment rules, could you explain what is needed to gain their benefits? I'm guessing it has something to do with the Masterwork 'quality'. I have my fighter/rogue's stats ready to go so equipment is the next step.

Also is there an RG for this game or do you want us to simply place or characters here?


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2013)

I am confused about the Black Company rules as well.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2013)

Black Company rules:
Ok, the Black Company setting is a low-magic setting, so these rules help provide the bonuses to weapon to compensate for it. However I am more interested in the other aspects. The special item is supposed to represent us and our culture, so it should reflect that. These need not apply to weapons and armor alone either.

Now, it is up to you/JA to decide how many benefits you would like to apply.

But imagine our Cavalier, perhaps his armor has the decorative benefit so when wearing his shiny, decorated armor he gets a +1 on Diplomacy checks when wearing it as people are impressed by it.

Perhaps a wizard has a spell book with the Well-crafted benefit any so gets a +1 on spellcraft checks. 

A rogue may have a dagger that is Concealable and easier to hide.

Feel free to combine these ideas with standard magic ideas.

Maybe my fighter wants a big-assed axe that is scary and so it is masterwork (as per core) but I also add the Threatening benefit and Sturdy benefit.

Be creative, have fun, make these items more than a standard +1 widget.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

2 cents worth - Just a guide of what may be possible..use your imignations  etc  but don't get greedy ..and it does not have to be a magic items it can be something mundane as well. The challenge has many implications for the grand design but it is also a test to get you to really think hard about your character and what you wish to represent. And no worries if you pick a mundane item....everything will be balanced...and in fact the mudane item with no tweaks may even be more beneficial as the game developes.


----------



## kinem (Jun 13, 2013)

JA, my Solo / RG thread is up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2013)

in the TT game I was in, the masterwork value had to be at least 150 gp before it was quality enough to be magicked later. just a thought.

i think the prices went:
•    Fine: 50 gp 
•    Excellent: 100 gp
•    Exceptional: 150 gp
•    Superior: 300 gp
•    Masterwork: 500 gp
•    Masterpiece: 1000 gp


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 13, 2013)

Those this mean that for 100GB I can have a Excellent sword that has a +1 to hit and a +1 to damage. Rather than Pathfinder Masterwork which is 300GB for +1 to Hit?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

In this instance yes once we get started though we will revert to pathfinder costs .. This is to reflect the best work of your regional craftsman ... Hope that makes sense


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2013)

Solo thread is posted. I am thinking of a couple different things for a special item. I may go with an amulet that represents his bloodline.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...nce-s-Own-quot-Graybeard-Artemis-Nava-Solo-RG


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2013)

I know start date is Sat. but I am having connectivity issues right now. having trouble wit finishing.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

No worries scott deware ... We can delay till monday and they can solo in their threads


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I know start date is Sat. but I am having connectivity issues right now. having trouble wit finishing.




They have a pill for that now


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 13, 2013)

OUCH.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 13, 2013)

Fenris said:


> They have a pill for that now






J. Alexander said:


> OUCH.




What pill would that be?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2013)

Quick Poll:

Does everyone want to start of Saturday or would you like to delay and start on Monday in order to finish up and maybe solo a bit etc.?  either way is fine with me


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> What pill would that be?




You know, the little blue pill for men that have trouble maintaining or completing .... "posts"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 14, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Quick Poll:
> 
> Does everyone want to start of Saturday or would you like to delay and start on Monday in order to finish up and maybe solo a bit etc.?  either way is fine with me




I am good either way, but with Father's day this weekend, might be better for Monday.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2013)

Ahhhhh not being a father lol it totally got past me ... Okay executive decesion ... We start monday am .... Solo if u like etc


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 14, 2013)

That helps me a LOT, actually. Summer time schedule limits me a little Monday thru Thursday, but I'll usually have much more time Friday thru Sunday. In this case since I  haven't made any progress on my character since my last post having the weekend to get him finished up will be awesome!


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm about to sit down and flesh out my character once I finish up on another. I'm thinking of going with a threatening item. Not 100% on what the item will be but my first thoughts are my weapon.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 14, 2013)

Mowgli- u just wanna party on fathers day weekend with the kid 

Nid - cool looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

I can use the extra time to get a couple thing done.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 15, 2013)

[sblock=Haden Korthan]
[sblock=Game Info]Race: Human
Class: Ranger
Level: 7
Alignment: 
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]STR: 15 (7 PB)
DEX: 18 (7 PB, +2 Racial, +1 Level)
CON: 14 (5 PB)
INT: 12 (2 PB)
WIS: 14 (5 PB)
CHA: 13 (3 PB)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 84 = [7d10=70] + 14 (CON) + 0 (Ranger)
AC: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
AC Touch: 00 = 10 + 0 (DEX) + (misc)
AC Flatfooted: 00 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 0 (misc)
INIT: +5 = +3 (DEX) + 2 (Reactionary)
BAB: +7/+2 = +7/+2 (Ranger)
CMB: + 9 = +2 (STR) + 7 (BAB)
CMD: 23 = 10 + 2 (STR) + 4 (DEX) + 7 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +5 (Ranger) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +9 = +5 (Ranger) + 4 (DEX)
Will: +4 = +2 (Ranger) + 2 (WIS)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]Bonus Feat: Human receive a bonus feat at 1st level.

Skills: Humans receive a +1 skill point at 1st level and each additional level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Ranger's are proficicent with all simple and martial weapons and with light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower).

Favored Enemy: 1st (Human)- +4, 2nd ()- +2. A ranger receives a bonus on weapon attacks, damage, Bluff, Knowledge, Perception, Sense Motive, and Survival skills when facing these enemies.

Track: A ranger adds 1/2 their level to the Survival skill while tracking.

Wild Empathy: A ranger can influence the attitude of animals by rolling a d20 + ranger level + Charisma modifier to determine result.

Combat Style Feat: A ranger selects a combat style and receives feats based on the chosen style whether they met the pre-requisites or not.

Endurance: A ranger receives Endurance as a bonus feat.

Favored Terrain: 1st (Forest)- +2. A ranger receives a bonus on initiative, Knowledge (geography), Perception, Stealth, and Survival skill checks while in their favored terrain.

Hunter's Bond: A ranger receives an animal companion.

Spells: A ranger may select a small number of divine spells. The ranger must have a Wisdom score of 10 + the spell level.

Woodland Stride: A ranger may move through any sort of undergrowth at his normal movement speed and without taking damage or suffering any other impairment.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]Human Bonus- Point Blank Shot: +1 on bonus to attack and damage rolls if target within 30'.
1st lvl- Precise Shot: Receive no penalty for shooting into melee.
2nd (Archery)- Rapid Shot: Make an additional attack as a full round action with a -2 penalty to each attack.
3rd lvl- Weapon Focus (Longbow): +1 on attack bonus with selected weapon.
5th lvl- Deadly Aim: Trade ranged attack bonus for ranged damage bonus.
6th (Archery)- Improved Precise Shot: Ingnore AC bonus from anything less than total cover and the miss chance from anything less than total concealment.
7th lvl- Improved Initiative: +4 on initiative checks.

Traits:
a) Reactionary: +2 on initiative checks.
b) Suspicious: +1 on Sense Motive checks and Sense Motive is a class skill for you.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]Skill Ranks: 63 = [42 (Ranger) + 7 (INT)] x 7 (LvL) + 7 (Skilled) + 7 (Ranger)
Max Ranks: 7 
ACP: -0

Skills:

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+11 =  Acrobatics          + 4    + 7   +0  + 0   -0   DEX
+ 1 =  Appraise            + 1    + 0   +0  + 0        INT
+ 1 =  Bluff               + 1    + 0   +0  + 0        CHA
+10 =  Climb               + 2    + 5   +3  + 0   -0   STR
+ 1 =  Craft:_____         + 1    + 0   +0  + 0        INT
+ 1 =  Diplomacy           + 1    + 0   +0  + 0        CHA
+ 1 =  Disguise            + 1    + 0   +0  + 0        CHA
+ 8 =  Escape Artist       + 6    + 2   +0  + 0   -0   DEX
+ 0 =  Fly                 + 0    + 0   +0  + 0   -0   DEX
+ 7 =  Handle Animal       + 1    + 3   +3  + 0        CHA
+ 6 =  Heal                + 2    + 1   +3  + 0        WIS
+ 7 =  Intimidate          + 1    + 3   +3  + 0        CHA
+ 9 =  Know:Dungeoneering  + 1    + 5   +3  + 0        INT
+ 9 =  Know:Geography      + 1    + 5   +3  + 0        INT
+ 9 =  Know:Nature         + 1    + 5   +3  + 0        INT
+12 =  Perception          + 2    + 7   +3  + 0        WIS
+ 1 =  Perform:_____       + 1    + 0   +0  + 0        CHA
+ 2 =  Profession:_____    + 2    + 0   +0  + 0        WIS
+ 8 =  Ride                + 4    + 1   +3  + 0   -0   DEX
+ 8 =  Sense Motive        + 2    + 2   +3  + 1^       WIS
+ 9 =  Spellcraft          + 1    + 5   +3  + 0        INT
+14 =  Stealth             + 4    + 7   +3  + 0   -0   DEX
+11 =  Survival            + 2    + 6   +3  + 3*       WIS
+ 9 =  Swim                + 2    + 4   +3  + 0   -0   STR

* = Track
^ = Suspicious
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]1st Level: Entangle (DC 11), Longstrider

2nd Level: Wind Wall
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight


Total weight carried:
```
Treasure: gp, sp, cp Gems:

Carrying Capacity:
Light- 0-76
Medium- 77 - 153
Heavy- 154 - 230[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 19
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 172
Hair Color: Blonde
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Tanned
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]... [/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 8
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]

I've decided to switch it up a little when I noticed we really didn't have someone that could do ranged combat well. I'll be making an archery ranger that should bring alot to the table.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2013)

If I go with Inquisitor, he'll likely also be a ranged combat build so that should cover us pretty well.

I'm working to put the finishing touches on a character for a MythWeavers game, then I'm gonna really start playing with this one. Probably get him done sometime tomorrow, so very little pre-game solo stuff for me (sorry, JA).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy Fathers day in advance to all you proud dad's..

Now back to business...Who is going on the 5th day and who is going on the day of the event itself?

No worries  mowgli


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 15, 2013)

Did I mention that I'm gonna be a proud dad for the second time? We're expecting sometime 'round about mid-December   Apparently 46 is the new 26 where having kids is concerned . . .

I know I've told some of the old J-Town gang, but can't remember which ones.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I think congrats are in order on your second.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep  now you can mirror your dad  climbing cliffs at 60 with the teenage kid  Better stay in shape


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Quick Poll:
> 
> Does everyone want to start of Saturday or would you like to delay and start on Monday in order to finish up and maybe solo a bit etc.?  either way is fine with me



Monday is better for me



Fenris said:


> You know, the little blue pill for men that have trouble maintaining or completing .... "posts"




Well I have no trouble with post, wood or metal. but it seems you are an expert on post problems and little blue pills.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2013)

J. Alexander said:


> Happy Fathers day in advance to all you proud dad's..
> 
> Now back to business...Who is going on the 5th day and who is going on the day of the event itself?
> 
> No worries  mowgli




Thanks for the Father's Day salutations. I wish you other dad's and soon to be second time dad's all the best. 

Henry plans to be there 5 days out. Just gonna buy a little mundane gear and maybe wrap up a couple things in the solo thread and I'll be all set for Monday.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2013)

I am moving slow due to still being sore from the 2 teeth that were pulled thursday


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

Housekeeping - Clarification

The pathfinder world / camapaigns are very revelant to this game.. think of it as additional landmass. there will be diplomatic ties/interaction etc with the Pathfinders worlds / cities / nations so be prepared   I am reading up on the all lol and hope i wont make a mash of it to bad


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2013)

You will do just fine. @Lief said so. If ya don't believe me, just ask me.


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats Mowgli.

Narc'll be there the 5 days in advance.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone have the pathfinder books in PDF they can email me?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2013)

I need an E-mail. I should have some.

srd
srd monsters
Kingmaker players guide
carrion crown players guide
Council of thieves players guide
and
legacy of fire players guide.

not much really.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 15, 2013)

jtodd.alexander@gmail.com


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 15, 2013)

all listed?


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 15, 2013)

Artemis will arrive 5 days prior.

I have Ult Magic, Ult Combat, Bestiary,  Pathfinder core, and Adv Players Guide on pdf.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2013)

i tried to send apg, but it was too big of a file and its watermarked, and not my name.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well I have no trouble with post, wood or metal. but it seems you are an expert on post problems and little blue pills.




Yes, yes I am. along with the 3 different types of female finishings, and a host of other issues. Which is why I am Dr. Fenris IRL


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2013)

Sigvald will be arriving 5 days early.

And Happy Father's day to all, whether for your own children, or your father's.


----------



## kinem (Jun 16, 2013)

JA, you do realize that there are legal issues with sending pdfs, yet there's always the pf srd and prd online, right?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes u are correct kinem. My bad ... Please disregard the request


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2013)

Master _*X*_ Ecks is arriving 5 days early.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2013)

The Pathfinder Wiki has some info.

JA, are you looking for info on Golarion or rules and such? All the rules are pretty much on the SRD site.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2013)

Info on the worlds. I play by my own rules


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2013)

Crap, I meant to post the link to the wiki


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 16, 2013)

try D20pfsrd. it has all kinds of info, including stuff from the splat books, like the APG.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/

[url]http://www.pathfinderwiki.com/wiki/Pathfinder_Wiki
[/URL]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's my thread, still under construction. 

JA's "The Prince's Own" KerlanRayne/Theric Kort Solo/RG


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice Start


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 16, 2013)

Deaglan will arrive the day of the event.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2013)

okie dokie


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 17, 2013)

Theric will arrive 5 days early so as to learn about the place and get the lay of the land, so to speak.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2013)

Yevas lives in the capital, so will continue to live at home until the day of the event.


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 17, 2013)

I've yet to decide on a name as of yet...so I'll take a few and think of a name and a history, even a brief one to get me off the ground.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

Okie the opening post is up chime in as you wish further post tonight


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

Housekeeping. ... Those that arrive 5 days earlier will need to limit their posts to the solo thread.. Tonight we start on the assembly day ... You can spend the today wandering around the gathering in the main thread if u wish.. I should be able to answer most posts pretty quick ... You will not lose the 5days so no worries


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2013)

Apartment hunting sucks


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2013)

I can imagine ...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> Apartment hunting sucks




I'm a professional. Part of my job includes finding housing for a score of developmentally disabled adults. Housing that will keep state inspectors happy. So yes, I agree Apartment hunting sucks! The market in TN is very tight because so many folks can't qualify to buy houses. Finding a good place at a reasonable price is a nightmare.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 17, 2013)

What hurts the most is the verifiable income must = 2.5 to 3 times the rent. @ $1150/month that equals 460 to 383. As I am sure you run into, That price range does not exist. Being diabetic means higher priced food items.

because I live with my brother, I do not qualify for assistance for food and housing until I move, _*which I can't do at my income! GRRRRRRRRR!!!*_

[/RANT]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

Hang in there DeWar it does get better in time......


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 18, 2013)

And we are off..

here is the thread just in case

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?337433-JA-s-The-Prince-s-Own-Relaunch-Part-1


----------



## Nidhogg (Jun 25, 2013)

Am I too late? I'm still having some trouble with a name, not sure why, but I'll settle on something very soon and read the IC thread. My apologies to everyone involved.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 25, 2013)

i doubt that you are too late


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 25, 2013)

Best hurry nid


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 10, 2013)

Do we have a general OOC thread or do we just use this recruitment thread?


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 10, 2013)

Just use the recruitment thread  ...


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey!

Nice to see this game is running again. 

I suppose you are full already at this point? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2013)

Greetings Thanee

Still room for one more if you would like.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2013)

Cool! 

Did the character generation change somehow from the last time?

Otherwise, I could use Kyra just like she is written up.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 14, 2013)

The generation changed just a bit but not drastically..it is on the first page..


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2013)

Ok, I will see how to make Kyra current, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanee said:


> Ok, I will see how to make Kyra current, then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



yay! Welcome to the club!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you! 

Should I open a new thread here, like the others did, as my "RG"?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 17, 2013)

that is the Modus operendi


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok, changed my character slightly (29 PB, 2 Traits, and some minor adjustments) and posted the RG thread. 

Did anything from the first game happen still, or is this one "start from scratch"?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 19, 2013)

From scratch


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok. Let me know when/where/how to start, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 20, 2013)

The details of the first letters can be ignored.. You were delayed getting to the starting event due to the death of a close family member.. You will be waiting for the party in the common roo. Of the suit when they return from dinner


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2013)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Thanee,,,i need for you to stat a solo thread and send me a link like the others..i can bring you up to speed there.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2013)

You mean like this one?



Thanee said:


> ... and posted the RG thread.




http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...rince-s-Own-quot-Thanee-Kyra-Morrigan-Solo-RG



Bye
Thanee


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 21, 2013)

Quick work


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2013)

> Thursday, 18th July, 2013






Bye
Thanee


----------

